# Hymer Curtains For Sale



## 117952 (Nov 3, 2008)

Set of Hymer Curtains in Blue/grey Colour complete with tie backs for a 1993 s660 includes dividing curtain and front bed curtains complete with nets too. Please make me an offer.


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

This may seem a silly question but do you think they may be similar in any way to an s555 (1992)? I am not tooo familiar with the window layout of an s660 but i have the two large screen ones fitted on either screen pillar, one each for the driver and passenger windows, two large cab privacy ones that reach to the floor behind the front seats and then the large side windows have 2 each with nets.
I have the faded red/pink ones and have always wanted to change them.
If you have any rough dimensions i may be interested and also a rough idea of price wanted.
Many thanks

Allan


----------



## 117952 (Nov 3, 2008)

al3674 said:


> This may seem a silly question but do you think they may be similar in any way to an s555 (1992)? I am not tooo familiar with the window layout of an s660 but i have the two large screen ones fitted on either screen pillar, one each for the driver and passenger windows, two large cab privacy ones that reach to the floor behind the front seats and then the large side windows have 2 each with nets.
> I have the faded red/pink ones and have always wanted to change them.
> If you have any rough dimensions i may be interested and also a rough idea of price wanted.
> Many thanks
> ...


hi alllan i will have an extra two smaller windows than you so there will be ample curtains for your use best to take the lot and have two spares. my number is 07970678043 give me a call and we can chat about the price.


----------

